# Suggest New Things for Me to Buy!



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Sooo I will most likely be getting a job soon that pays $12.50/hr (I'm 16 btw) and if I get it I will be making about $600/mo (some will need to be saved but some can spent).

OR I may build a whole new system (read through thread).

TPU, I need you to suggest new parts for me. So far, my list looks like this (in no particular order):
A second monitor for dual screen setup (which I have no doubt would be useful to me)
A new GPU (or a 2nd 4850 for Crossfire)
Another HDD (120GB is hindering me)
Keyboard and Mouse
Soundcard and speakers (currently using a headset, but would like either new speakers or a new headset that)
Possibly Windows 7, or a downgrade to Windows XP 64-bit
In that case, I'd get more RAM

My system specs are over there <

So what should I get? Any suggestions? What should I get first?

Also have my birthday and Christmas soon.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2010)

And then I was like...Hello?  Hookers and fast cars.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol I already have a car. No hookers though.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 29, 2010)

new cpu

a 6400+ is a power hoging, slow, hot running processor. 

if you just spend a easy 150-200 bucks.

You can be rolling in a Phenom 940-955be and a nice micro-atx msi board. 

Then you wont have to upgrade your card. because your cpu is such a bottle neck, your HD 4850 would raise in frames 35+% easy........ more like 50% more frames.

I swear, I came from a 8800gt with a 5800+, went to a shitty e5200 system, i went from 30 frames in crysis to 45-50 frames in crysis. 

Every-other game that laged for me, smooth as butter because cpu was bottle necking even my 8800gt. 

Just a recommendation/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Wait for your second or third paycheck and do a full new system. You can get a whole new rig and a second monitor for about $750. then get speakers and a sound card later on.


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait for your second or third paycheck and do a full new system. You can get a whole new rig and a second monitor for about $750. then get speakers and a sound card later on.



W0rd. Totally do this. It's rough holding on to money burning a hole in your pocket but in your case a new system would totally be worth it.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

I could sell my current one too for ???? profit

Also, could you help me pick out new parts? Let's say $750 budget, like LaughingMan said. I wouldn't have any problem picking out my own parts but sometimes people here think of things that don't really cross my mind the first time around.


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I could sell my current one too for ???? profit



I'd hope so. It would suck if you sold it and had to pay the guy taking it too.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol. I bet I could get some decent money for it actually because some people are tech retarded.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yeah also I could sell my rig for $XXX and put that towards a new rig in addition to money I make from my job. So that could expand my options a little. Let's say I sell my rig for like $400, and I get $600 from work. That gives $1000 for my rig (at this point I'm going to assume I'm getting a monitor, mouse, and keyboard for my birthday soon).

So could someone help build me a rig for $1000?


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 29, 2010)

what do you actually do?


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

If I got this rig, it would be used for internet browsing and games. That is what I use my current rig for. I also play music pretty much anytime I'm on the computer, so I guess you could add that. I rarely do anything else on my computer except for internet browsing and gaming.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Reventon,

You do not need an entire new rig. Find a second 4850 on Ebay for crossfire and buy a Phenom II X4/X6 and drop it in. This shouldnt cost you more than $300.




Reventon said:


> Well I will need a new PSU to go with that. I also desperately need a new (another) HDD. I need better RAM too, 667Mhz DDR2 is lacking. Basically the only things in my rig that I don't NEED to update are my mobo and my case/cooling.



DDR2 is not lacking. Even with a new PSU and HD, all in all this can be achieved within £350 and it will be in the top spec of gaming machines.

You can buy a new board, DDR3 and get a 5850 but its not going to perform signficantly better and quite frankly you'd be paying more than double the above quote to boot for 10% increase in performance.

I think your main priority should be to replace the CPU and HD, once that has been dealt with we'll worry about the 4850 in CF or a single card solution + PSU.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I will need a new PSU to go with that. I also desperately need a new (another) HDD. I need better RAM too, 667Mhz DDR2 is lacking. Basically the only things in my rig that I don't NEED to update are my mobo and my case/cooling.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd get a new CPU, better ram, another HDD, maybe a better PSU. I'd also replace that mobo. Plus, you could always sell some of the stuff here on TPU after you replace it and get some of your money "back".


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay, thanks. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Windows 7 64 bit would be a good choice.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 29, 2010)

Adding to that new system, which I agree with Erocker and Laughing on, I would get one of those newegg.com deals on SSDs. If nothing else you will see a performance boost. I have been trying to pull the trigger on one but damn it if bills don't just kick my checks in the teeth.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

If I get an SSD it will probably be only for bootup and 2-3 select programs. So a small one if any. I'm looking at HDDs right now as I need one for sure but I'm having a hard to deciding.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Grab up a nice WD Blue drive, Black if you want faster transfer rates, etc.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

If I decide to build a new system, what version of Windows 7 should I get? I think I would only need Home Premium. Definitely getting 64-bit though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Most people only need Home Premium.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah that's what I assumed.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

How is this for a rough draft for a new rig (if I decide to do one)?


----------



## afw (Aug 30, 2010)

Triple channel memory isnt supported by your MOBO ... in fact no AMD MOBO does ... only dual channels ...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 30, 2010)

Also, that mouse and keyboard are WAAAAAY overkill and are overpriced to heck. Oh, and there are plenty of great cases to be had that are cheaper than that Antec... Oh, and why the X6?


----------



## afw (Aug 30, 2010)

^ +1 ... but the G15s current price is quite ok ... you can buy it now for $50 after MIR ... thats pretty cool ...


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

afw said:


> Triple channel memory isnt supported by your MOBO ... in fact no AMD MOBO does ... only dual channels ...



Lol, didn't catch that. Thanks.



Radical_Edward said:


> Also, that mouse and keyboard are WAAAAAY overkill and are overpriced to heck. Oh, and there are plenty of great cases to be had that are cheaper than that Antec... Oh, and why the X6?



Keyboard is like $50 after rebate. Mouse, I guess. I need a wide, palm-grip mouse though. I have wide hands and I much prefer palm grips to claw grips.

The X6 will be futureproof. Once games start using 6 cores, I will already have a six-core preocessor. Besides, $200 for a six-core is great.



afw said:


> ^ +1 ... but the G15s current price is quite ok ... you can buy it now for $50 after MIR ... thats pretty cool ...



Yeah. Unless you can find a better keyboard for the price (or less).

That rough draft is without much research, just throught it together quickly. Just wanted a basis I could modify. My birthday is a month and a half away, and that's when I'll have all of the money to buy it. If I decide to do a new rig, I will be researching the parts until I get it.

I also have another option. I could live for 2 weeks with an IGP until I get another paycheck and skip the 5830 from my rough draft and use the extra money on a 5870X2.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

Save up for a 1990's


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

Nah, if I get that much money I'll get this


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

You can get a 90's Corvette for around 5k. I've seen them at sells go for that lots of times

Of course that would be a fun ride also. It's just fun as @$!@ to own a fast ride when your younger.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 30, 2010)

You don't need a new case.  The Storm Scout is a great case and better than an Antec 902 IMO.  I personal don't like that mouse as the gaps and edges make it feel weird in my hand, but to each his own.

Everything else is fine except for the RAM since AMD CPU's currently only support Dual channel.  Try this instead.

A-DATA Gaming Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah. I have the Storm Scout (guess you saw that) but I'd really like to get a new case. I have to sell this computer though in order to make a new one so keeping it isn't an option. I don't know, maybe I'm just tired of looking at the case and want something new. Also since this is my first 64-bit system I'm going to take advantage of it and get at least 6GB of RAM. Plus that doesn't seem all that great based on the reviews.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 30, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Yeah. I have the Storm Scout (guess you saw that) but I'd really like to get a new case. I have to sell this computer though in order to make a new one so keeping it isn't an option. I don't know, maybe I'm just tired of looking at the case and want something new. Also since this is my first 64-bit system I'm going to take advantage of it and get at least 6GB of RAM. Plus that doesn't seem all that great based on the reviews.



You don't need more than 4 GB of RAM.  Using that kit will run in single channel mode at half the speed it should.  If you want more than 4 GB, get a second set and get 8 GB.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 30, 2010)

CPU CPU CPU, just switch to Vista x64, all you have to do is call to activate 

Adding another 4850 wouldn't yield nearly any performance gains.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You don't need more than 4 GB of RAM.  Using that kit will run in single channel mode at half the speed it should.  If you want more than 4 GB, get a second set and get 8 GB.



That's pretty much what I meant.



niko084 said:


> CPU CPU CPU, just switch to Vista x64, all you have to do is call to activate
> 
> Adding another 4850 wouldn't yield nearly any performance gains.



I'll probably do my CPU if I don't get a whole new system.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 31, 2010)

For game a strong Quad is better than the 1055T at stock.  I would save a few more dollars and just get either a 955 or 965.  Bulldozer will be out some time late next year most likely.  Go 6 cores only if you do a lot of DVD encoding, video/audio converting, PhotoShop (extreme work, not casual editing here and there), or folding.  For gaming a good quad is more than enough.  Same goes for the RAM.

I guess that was it for my suggestions, and if you do decide to get it piece by piece, then you can use your list as a guide to where you are going.  Swap the CPU for now since it will work with your current and a new board, then GPU, monitor, PSU, then Case/mobo/RAM.  Sell off whatever you replace as you go.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2010)

Reventon said:


> TPU, I need you to suggest new parts for me. So far, my list looks like this (in no particular order):
> A second monitor for dual screen setup (which I have no doubt would be useful to me)
> A new GPU (or a 2nd 4850 for Crossfire)
> Another HDD (120GB is hindering me)
> ...



One 4850 is pretty good on its own.

You might want to replace your HDD setup. I say get WD Black drive with 64MB cache (whatever size) for the system, and if you want more space for storage, get a big WD Green drive. I personally use a Velociraptor and a WD Green drive, but if the Velociraptor wasn't given to me I would probably have a WD Black.

KB/Mouse... personal preference, not much to say here.

Keep onboard sound. Soundcards really aren't worth it. As far as speakers go, if you're really into some quality sound, look at getting a reciever and some nice home theater speakers.

Don't go back to XP. Get 7 64-bit, Home Premium should be good enough.

4GB ram is, believe it or not, more than enough. I recently got an extra 2x512mb kit to throw in my machine, and when I first got it I took my 4GB out and ran it independantly to test it to see if it would run at the speeds my other kit was running. Everything was suprisingly as fast and snappy as ever, and I even played a little Alien Swarm and it ran great.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know I feel like I could use RAM sometimes. Though I'm sure my HDD, CPU, and Vista don't help.

Any suggestions for a case? I have the Storm Scout but would like something new but with the same quality.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't get a new case. I would switch out that hard drive for this:
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 R...

1TB should be enough for everything... if not, pick up a big ass Green drive.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

I meant a new case if I were to do a new build

Thank you though for the link to the HDD if I get a new system (which is really what I'm leaning towards) then I will probably get that instead of the other Black drive I was going to get.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2010)

NZXT M59 is not bad on a budget


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the most you would spend on a case? sneekypeet has a kick-ass Lian Li x1000 for $200 bones right now.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

Eh that's a little more than I was hoping. I'm only 16 - I'm already spending like $1,300 on the rest of the rig and inputs.

Edit: Meh it's too tall. I need something a little more compact.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/classic_series/beta_evo

Compact, cheap and functional.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

Well is it good quality? I'm not going to spend $1300 on a computer without a quality case.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 1, 2010)

You could go on for hours comparing cases. I also like the xigmatek midgard which is a bit better and a bit more expensive. If I wanted to spend more I`d go for a storm scout or an antec 902.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

What about the NZXT Apollo? Or the NZXT Lexa S?

Edit: Btw - NZXT BETA EVO Classic Series CS-NT-BETA-EVO Black ... - Beta Evo for $15 less than the actual site.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 1, 2010)

I personally love the Nzxt Lexa S and this is usually among my 4 suggestions for under $100.  Very nice case, good overall quality, already has plenty of fans.

And there is a Antec Sonata for sale on TPU for like $40.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 1, 2010)

Only thing wrong with the evo , very low to the ground , if you`re putting it on a carpet...


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay I'll check it out.

I found this and it was love at first sight - NZXT Digital Artic-Camo (Water Transfer Printing) ... - but I'm not sure if I want to drop 150 on a case. That thing is badass though.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2010)

LIAN LI PC-7FNW Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Compu...

For the price it's awesome. All aluminum.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

Well for some reason I don't have a Thanks button but thank you. I'll definitely consider that.

Ah there it is 

Right now trying to decide if I want to get a 5830 or drop the extra money on a 5850. Or wait for the 6000 series to come out. But that will be even more expensive.

This is all assuming I get a new rig.

CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1  120mm  High...

How good is the H50?

Well I have to wait until mid-October to get money from work and my birthday to build a rig anyway. But I'm not sure If I'm going to want to pay $300 for 6000 series.

Ah yes of course

Well there is a chance I may be able to expand my budget. I'll just have to wait longer to build my rig. If that's the case, I may get an SSD as a boot drive, and possibly a bigger screen.

I've reworked my original plan. Here's an alternative. I went down in monitor size so I could save money and so I could save money on the grahpics card because I wouldn't need one as powerful. I also picked out a less expensive mouse, and decided on no new keyboard yet. This leaves $200 for me to put on most likely a soundcard and headphones. Here's what the new plan looks like.



















Well I will only be spending about a month's worth of money on this build if I do it, and the rest I can easily save. I will be selling my current rig. Also will be getting money for my upcoming birthday. With all of that money I'll be able to buy my new rig.

XION Predator Gaming Series AXP 970-001BK Mid Towe...

What are your opinions? I don't know Xion well but it looks like a great case tbh.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Right now trying to decide if I want to get a 5830 or drop the extra money on a 5850. Or wait for the 6000 series to come out. But that will be even more expensive.
> 
> This is all assuming I get a new rig.



Buy my 5850!  Don't bother with the 5830, you might as well get a GTX 460.. or wait a month or so for the 6 series.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea definitely wait for the 6 series to come out, plus by then there will be a fair few 5 series cards going for cheap(er). I don't think any game coming out soon would use the full potential of a 5 series or the 4xxGTX let alone the 6series, so you can save some money there.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 11, 2010)

You didn't need to color out the URL link.  No one can access your account with it.  And that certification error most likely means the date and time on your computer clock is wrong.  You should fix that.

Also with Newegg you can put everything you want in a Wishlist and set it to public.  Then go to it and just post the URL link to the Wishlist.  This means we could all click the link, see everything in your list and you wouldn't have to waste time with these screenshots.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You didn't need to color out the URL link.  No one can access your account with it.  And that certification error most likely means the date and time on your computer clock is wrong.  You should fix that.
> 
> Also with Newegg you can put everything you want in a Wishlist and set it to public.  Then go to it and just post the URL link to the Wishlist.  This means we could call click the link, see everything in your list and you wouldn't have to waste time with these screenshots.





Anyway, a 19'' nowadays really doesn't cut it. I have a 21.5'' and I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 12, 2010)

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

Lower latency (7-8-7) , $5 more


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You didn't need to color out the URL link.  No one can access your account with it.  And that certification error most likely means the date and time on your computer clock is wrong.  You should fix that.
> 
> Also with Newegg you can put everything you want in a Wishlist and set it to public.  Then go to it and just post the URL link to the Wishlist.  This means we could all click the link, see everything in your list and you wouldn't have to waste time with these screenshots.



That's my sister's laptop so I don't really care about that. Also I know about the wishlist but I know more people with bother to look at it if I just get some direct pictures instead of making them click a link.



Kantastic said:


> Anyway, a 19'' nowadays really doesn't cut it. I have a 21.5'' and I'm looking to upgrade.



I also get to save $80 by downgrading the screen and GPU so I can use that for a soundcard and headphones that I desperately need. I also already have a 19" screen so it will be a dual-screen setup.



francis511 said:


> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...
> 
> Lower latency (7-8-7) , $5 more



Thanks, I'll look at those


----------



## caoder (Sep 13, 2010)

in all honestly you should be lookin around B/S/T forum.. cause there's sum darn good deals out there for sale. and they're usually really cool people to deal with just as a heads up  great deals and fun ppl to deal with


----------



## btarunr (Sep 13, 2010)

A 10% p.a. term deposit Upgrade that processor.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I dont know if you've started your job but I assume your working part time and only picking up about 15 hrs a week tops... Save your money man, pick up computer parts for your birthday and christmas while your parents still buy things for you ever. 

I went through the phase of being a total spendaholic on computer parts using my money from my very well paid summer job in high school, and while I enjoyed my games a lot, it absolutely ruins my day when I think about all the money I pissed away on computer parts compared to how little I have now that I'm at college.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 13, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Well I dont know if you've started your job but I assume your working part time and only picking up about 15 hrs a week tops... Save your money man, pick up computer parts for your birthday and christmas while your parents still buy things for you ever.
> 
> I went through the phase of being a total spendaholic on computer parts using my money from my very well paid summer job in high school, and while I enjoyed my games a lot, it absolutely ruins my day when I think about all the money I pissed away on computer parts compared to how little I have now that I'm at college.



Same here.

And i agree to just save it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 17, 2010)

Reventon said:


> XION Predator Gaming Series AXP 970-001BK Mid Towe...
> 
> What are your opinions? I don't know Xion well but it looks like a great case tbh.



For the same price you could get a nice Coolermaster CM690: COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX M...

I have it and it's an awesome case.

Not to sure about that XION though, don't have any experiences with the quality of their cases.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 17, 2010)

Never had a lot of interest in the 692 but I'll check it out. A window would be nice. The one that CM sells for like $25 is an ugly POS so I might have to mod a window.

Edit: Has no cable management.

Don't care for the design either. I have to stare at it all day, would be nice to have something that looks good.

New revision of build -

 http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15689506

Slightly more than I wanted to spend but I think the extra money will be worth it. Also decided I wanted to go with a tri-screen setup, so I've got 3 19" widescreens on there.

Any thoughts?

I want to do a tri-screen setup so I'm keeping that. Also I want to get all of the RAM I can for multi-tasking.

Xigmatek Utgard Window CPC-T90DB-U02 Black Steel /...

What about that case? Looks good to me, would mind paying $20 for a case I like a lot more than the M59.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Reventon said:


> New revision of build -
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15689506
> 
> Slightly more than I wanted to spend but I think the extra money will be worth it. Also decided I wanted to go with a tri-screen setup, so I've got 3 19" widescreens on there.



Looks like a pretty solid build imo.

Also, if the main goal of the rig is gaming, i would just drop the other 4GB kit of RAM, as 4GB's of Ripjaws are already a good thing.

Overall it looks like a solid build.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks solid to me.  I think 3 monitors is a bit overkill, but if you got the money go for it.

You won't need the extra 4 GB for gaming, you are good.  You can do that at a later upgrade.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been looking at the NZXT Phantom.
I think it's worth watching this whole video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnLnzIxk104
This case is interesting to me, especially the fan controls, and at 2:54 when he pulls the top of the case open.  Looks like good construction, and better looking than my AZZA, and Antecs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 24, 2010)

should buy my 5850 reference card for $210 shipped


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I want to do a tri-screen setup so I'm keeping that. Also I want to get all of the RAM I can for multi-tasking.



Trust me you don't need it.

I am currently running a virus scan, Spybot S&D, on this forum, folding on CPU, chatting on 1 of 2 messengers, torrenting, downloading videos for Miro, with Higurashi playing on KMPlayer on my TV, and my RAM (4 GB total) is at 54%.  8 GB is only needed if you A/V edit or work with massive Photo files (in the 200 MB+ 40 foot wide images).  8 GB for normal use and gaming is just a waste of $100 that you could spend on something else.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 24, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I've been looking at the NZXT Phantom.
> I think it's worth watching this whole video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnLnzIxk104
> This case is interesting to me, especially the fan controls, and at 2:54 when he pulls the top of the case open.  Looks like good construction, and better looking than my AZZA, and Antecs.



The Phantom is a lot. But maybe if I just get 4GB of RAM I can get it.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> should buy my 5850 reference card for $210 shipped



Don't have the money right now.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Trust me you don't need it.
> 
> I am currently running a virus scan, Spybot S&D, on this forum, folding on CPU, chatting on 1 of 2 messengers, torrenting, downloading videos for Miro, with Higurashi playing on KMPlayer on my TV, and my RAM (4 GB total) is at 54%.  8 GB is only needed if you A/V edit or work with massive Photo files (in the 200 MB+ 40 foot wide images).  8 GB for normal use and gaming is just a waste of $100 that you could spend on something else.



Fine, you win.

If I could, I would do 6GB, because that's what I'd feel the best with. I agree 8GB is a little too much, but I wanted a bit more than 4GB.


----------



## meran (Sep 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Most people only need Home Premium.



what about hacked windows


----------



## meran (Sep 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> should buy my 5850 reference card for $210 shipped



wow i wish im in the us i'll snack it right away but im in shithole the great iraq


----------



## Reventon (Sep 24, 2010)

So I decided to go with only 4GB of RAM, so I'm going to use the money I save on that for a case? Any suggestions? Let's say like $180 or less.

Normally I try to avoid Rosewill, but this looks like a great case - Rosewill ARMOR Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ...

Plus with the money I could save on it I could get something else. Maybe and SSD? Or a decent soundcard?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2010)

theres not alot of pace for GPUs in that case the hdd bays seems to be almost right smack exact borderline with the motherboard meaning any gpu thats even slightly longer is gonna have issues fitting also depends on PCIE orientation that could be a problem later on down the road as well but it is a nice looking case i thought about getting 1 myself


----------



## Reventon (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought about that too but I'm sure I could get a 5850 to fit in there. If not, looks like the HDD bay is removable.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2010)

id look at the k62 from lian li to be honest at the same price of $99 i feel its the superior case and can fit 99% of the gpus out except the 5970


----------



## Reventon (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks pretty good. I'll probably go with that. Then need to find something for $80, soundcard or SSD.

Two things that I don't like about the case: supposedly weak power button and it's heavy. Weak power button would be bad for me. I try to take of my case but sometimes I put a lot of stress on something like that without realizing it. Also I will need to transport this occasionally, so heavy is bad thing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2010)

yea but its heavy because ppl compare it to a mid tower the k62 is closer to being a full tower case then it is mid tower and ive had them for customers power buttons not that weak unless you gonna hit it with a hammer shouldnt be a major issue lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

For a case I will always stand by my usual suspects.

Budget builds ($50 to $75)
Nzxt Beta Evo
Nzxt Lexa S (Best in Show for this catagory)
CM 692

Mid-range ($75 to $110)

Cooler Master 922
CM Storm Scout (Best in Show, personal pick based on your needs)
Cm 692
Antec Sonata III (Silent)

High End

HAF 932
CM Storm Sniper
NZXT Phantom (Best in Show, Best Style)
Antec P193


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you guys forgetting the HAF912 is out now  this is indeed a great value case,shove a 5970 if you want in this case LOL:
COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS ...
or if you want budget the Rosewill/Casecom 6788/Challenger is a great budget case:
Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are you guys forgetting the HAF912 is out now  this is indeed a great value case,shove a 5970 if you want in this case LOL:
> COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS ...
> or if you want budget the Rosewill/Casecom 6788/Challenger is a great budget case:
> Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com...



Both good cases.  The Nxzt Beta Evo offers the exact same package as the Rosewill Chanllenger, but is about $5 cheaper.  The Rosewill does give the extra fan, but you can get a fan for the $5 difference.  I have built a computer with Nzxt, so I know that fan is really quiet.  Both cases are very nice for the price, so it is a matter of taste.

The HAF 912 is ok, but has some extras that work well for is price point.  I personally don't like the look of the case and prefer the Lexa S.  Once again, matter of taste.  The HAF 912 is a very nice cause as well, but you lose the eSATA port that both of the Lexa S, Evo and Chanllenger all offer.  The Lexa S in the same price as the HAF 912, but gives the extra fan and fan controller built in.

Anyway, all great picks so it is up to your choice how you want your computer to look.  In the end there are dozens of great cases, plenty more good cases.  When comparing them, you will most likely come down to looks so check out all the suggestions and your own picks as well.

Plenty of reviews here, Newegg videos, 3DGamerMan, etc. to get more details and second opinions.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the Storm Scout now and I wasn't entirely impressed with it. It's good, I would recommend it, but I was expecting slightly better.

The Beta Evo seems decent, but I think I'm looking for a little more. I've considered the 912. I've looked at the 692 but I can't get into it, it feels lacking (I'm not sure of what).

I've also looked at the Phantom. That is a nice case. I'm considering it, though it may be a bit big for my needs.

Well, here is what I have as my current build. This is the absolute most I would like to spend.

What I changed:
-4GB of RAM instead of 8GB
-Changed case to NZXT Phantom
-Changed CPU cooler to H50

 Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

just buy my 5850 at $210 roflol save $50


----------



## Reventon (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't have the money right now. Otherwise I'd be glad to.

I had a suggestion to get two WD Black drives and do RAID0. How much of a performance boost would I see?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

not a whole lot really its good for through put aka if u have an installer on your hdd but otherwise your always limited by access times aka say an ssd is 100mb read write but has an access time of .1 vs say 2 hdds at 200mbs read write but is 14ms access time that ssd will be more responsive and feel faster day in day out


----------



## Reventon (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn that means an extra $40 though.

Yeah I don't know what to do about this.

Found better RAM - GeIL Ultra PLUS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM D...

Instead of - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

Which drive?

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 R...

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 R...

The second is supposed to be 6.0Gb/s, but people are saying it isn't. Still, it has 64MB of cache over 32MB, and it's only $2 more.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 27, 2010)

second...


----------



## Reventon (Sep 28, 2010)

Any other opinions


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 29, 2010)

It does support 6 Gb/s, but the actually throughput will not be changed.  It is a pointless advertisement gimic.  The extra 32 MB of cache will give you a small boost in performance.  It is worth the extra $2.  I mean that is what, 1 pack of Ramen instead of a cheese burger like 1 time.

The RAM have no differences.  That is just brand name preference so stick with the people you trust the most.  I don't use GeiL, but that is me.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 29, 2010)

But I thought the Ripjaws were 2T?


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2010)

Any more post whoring (see: double posting/triple posting/quadruple posting/filling an entire page with posts) this thread will be moved to the old GN.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah my bad shoulda been editing posts.


----------

